# DoD Blatantly Lying About REAL COVID Vaccine Reactions in Military. Austin Should Quit Right NOW !



## thirteenknots

Below are the numbers as of Jan 19, 2022.




Now here are the supposed revised numbers due to a five-year GLITCH.





This is as BIG a Lie as you can tell, and the Military Members are being subjected to
a very, very lethal Poison that will debilitate the complete service if they don't do 
something really quick.

Austin and everyone else who initiated/supported this atrocity should step down 
right now!!!!!


----------



## thirteenknots

*“Comparing the DMED database to the source data contained in DMSS, AFHSD discovered 
that the total number of medical diagnoses from 2016-2020 that were accessible in DMED 
represented only a small fraction of actual medical diagnoses for those years. In contrast, 
the 2021 total number of medical diagnoses were up to date in DMED. Comparison of 
2021 to 2016-2020 resulted in the appearance of significant increased occurrence of all 
medical diagnoses in 2021 because of the under-reported data for 2016-2020. AFHSD 
has taken DMED offline to identify and correct the root-cause of the data corruption,”*
said Maj. Charlie Dietz.


----------



## thirteenknots

Here’s the problem with such an alleged presentation of the data. 
Putting the vaccines aside,* the DOD’s “new” model would literally *
*erase the existence of COVID off the face of the planet as if we never *
*had the biggest pandemic of our lifetime*. Even if the vaccine never 
caused a single doctor’s visit, COVID alone had to increase the codes. 
Yes, the military is generally very young, and deaths and hospitalizations 
were relatively low, but it’s impossible to believe that especially during
the vicious Delta outbreak since the summer, there was no increase in 
COVID-related doctor’s visits. Just long COVID alone had to register a 
meaningful increase. Ironically, the Biden administration is forcing a 
vaccine mandate for a virus that, according to this alleged new data, 
didn’t cause even a 1% increase in baseline outpatient doctor’s visits this year!


----------

